# Jd430 not starting



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

I bled the fuel both at filter and injection pump. Fuel flows freely from pump when fuel lines are removed and nut assemblies loosened at top of pump. 
Havd cranked and cranked engine, but will not start. Will fire a second or two with wd40. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s where ur messing up..
NEVER loosen the top nuts.!!
The top nuts r holding all the guts down, and depending on how loose u loosened them, the “guts” could have come off their seat..
DO NOT tighten them up.!! U stand a good chance in shearing their locating pin.!! & that’s “no bueno”..
It sounds as tho the rack is stuck or the plungers r stuck.. 
EITHER WAY the pump needs to come off and b disassembled..
I can help u with that..
U can reach me directly at::
[email protected]


----------



## Bladechaser (Jun 15, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> That’s where ur messing up..
> NEVER loosen the top nuts.!!
> The top nuts r holding all the guts down, and depending on how loose u loosened them, the “guts” could have come off their seat..
> DO NOT tighten them up.!! U stand a good chance in shearing their locating pin.!! & that’s “no bueno”..
> ...


765-661-5611


----------

